# broken locker catch



## flobin

can anybody help
a locker catch has broken in the van! its the press to close latch on the locker above the sink its a southco c3 grabber latch i've had a quick look on the web but only found one supplier who wanted £12 which seemed very expensive to my!!!


----------



## teemyob

*Spares*

Try Eura Mobil in Germany, they sent me parts FOC

TM


----------



## Chudders

I have had lots of help from Euramobil in Germany . If you send an e mail they will respond with info you require I am sure. I have heard of others who have contacted them and had parts free of charge and no postage charge either.
If there is a charge they will ask you to contact a UK dealer and give you details. They will give you the part number for you to quote once identified
Good Luck, Dave


----------



## hannah29

we got a young lady stuck in our euramobil bathroom last summer!!!! had to break the push button lock thingy to get her out....we found replacement parts here http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...rior_Cupboard_Locks_for_Touring_Caravans.aspx

not sure if its quite what your looking for but do search thoroughly as they have loads of bits and bobs. i hasten to add the gold push buttons are very very similar to the other ones in our van
hannah


----------



## Helgamobil

CAK Tanks in Kenilworth Warwickshire seem to carry every possible spare you need for anything.


----------



## TommyS

*Drawer lock*

Are we talking about the same Eura Mobil? The lock that holds my drawers closed when driving has broken.I emailed Sprendlingen and was told that they had the lock in stock but I had to order it through a dealer as they could not sent it to me direct. I rang a dealer in England who asked me to send pictures of the lock and details of the motor home. After a week I rang to see if the part was in . They then informed me that they could not order parts as they were in dispute with Eura Mobil. I rang Sprendlingen and was told that there was no way they could sent it to me direct. When I rang another dealer I was told that the part would cost £120.00 to have delivered to my home address, £50 for the lock and £50 for delivery plus vat. Needless to say I told him that he was having a laugh as this is a tiny lock similar to ones found on cabinets etc. I have made a modification (cost 14p) so they can whistle for their money. Is it only me who has had problems with dealing with Eura Mobil. I am off skiing to France on Friday so will call in at every Motorhome dealer I see en route to the Alps

Ok rant over :evil:

TommyS


----------



## cronkle

Is this what you mean

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/displayProduct.jsp?sku=1560321&CMP=e-2072-00001000

or have I got the wrong end of the wossname?


----------



## stearman65

Just bought 10 of these for my self build from Magnum Grimsby 9 single action & one double action for toilet.
http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=272&catID=41&subcatID=
Stearman65


----------



## Huffy

*grabber catch latch southco C3-803 for overhead lockers*

Try Hopwood products tel 0845 5196066 they have a Southco a/c and stock the grabber latch catches.The order must be minimum of£20 plus postage £5.But when you think of £12 each on the net plus £3.99 postage buying 8 or so for £25 postage included is a good option.This latch is a bad design the internal spring is too strong and they often crack across the left hand corner where the pivot pin is .huffy


----------

